# Pyschic Reading For Atticus



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer and I have both talked to Hillary Renaissance and she is going to do a physchic reading with Atticus in just a little while.

She did explain that sometimes the furbaby is so confused and frightened that he can't tell her anything about where he is, but she also said that she often has success in helping find lost animals. Let's pray that she can help this time. rayer: rayer: 

Maybe as you read this, you can all say a prayer that her power can help guide Atticus to Jennifer. Remember, her power is a gift from God.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I pray she will be able to help Atticus let Jennifer and Ken know how to find him. :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

lynn, thanks so much for doing this... ill be praying really hard that atticus can help her guide jennifer and ken to him..... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope this will give some information.......you are a nice person......


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynn, this is just above and beyond. Thank you so much for doing this. I sure hope she can help Atticus find his way home.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I hope this works. rayer: rayer: 


I'm even afraid to ask if there are preditory animals around there....like coyotes......it's makes my stomach ache.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Lynn, this is so wonderful for you to do. I will say a prayer that she is able to help Jennifer and Ken find Atticus rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh wonderful!!! I'm so glad that she is doing this!! I pm'd her a couple days ago with Hillary's and another psychic's info. These two stuck out in my mind as being good with lost pets, I came across them when I was looking into a reading for Perri last Spring. I was afraid that she would think I was crazy, but she was very nice and said she was willing to try anything. Oh gosh I so hope that this will help! rayer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

this MUST WORK!!!
I will send all my strength and prayers!!!

thank you lynn.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My prayers are being sent along with every one elses. God, please help this baby get home. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I talked to Hillary and she didn't ask very many questions - but she meditates for an hour, so I won't hear back from her until 5:30

Ken is out scoping the area from high vantage points. I'm at home dealing with teenager issues and a few work related things. Rugby doesn't like to be left alone he puts up quite a fuss and he doesn't like to travel at all (he's good in his camo bag all zipped up after he's been in the car for about 10 min). but for short trips he is very fussy. So, I've been hanging out with him off and on all day. 

Thank you so much Lynn for the reading - I so hope it works.

Jennifer


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Oh, I hope this works. rayer: rayer:
> 
> 
> I'm even afraid to ask if there are preditory animals around there....like coyotes......it's makes my stomach ache.[/B]



I was avoiding the "C" word ... but at least there have been sightings unlike in my case where I knew the "C" had Max .. :smcry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- please keep us posted. I'm praying will all my heart that Atticus and Hillary connect and that she can offer some insight to help get him home.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

rayer: 

I hope there are some answers and hope given!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I forgot you had a kid too, how is he/she coping with Atticus being missing? Are they close?
I'm holding my breath that this reading will help you find him, please let us know what she says.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying for Atticus rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have been working a TON but can't stop thinking about you and Atticus. I pray that this will help him come home. What a great bunch of people on this forum!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I so hope that this helps you guys find Atticus!!! I'm still praying like crazy for all of you!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hoping for the best......sending prayers atticus way!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Please please let this work...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking in. Atticus is never far from my thoughts......


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Please, Please Atticus come home. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: checking in too rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

like everyone else, i hope for the very best. please let this work. he's just got to be found, and soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just checking in on Atticus. Can't wait to hear about the reading. Please come home Atticus. rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

also checking in...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

checking in to see if we heard anything 

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Waiting to hear if the pyschic had any helpful info. Come home Atticus we all miss you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

another one checkin' in....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

crossing fingers!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just waiting for the reading also........I hope you find a WARM place to sleep tonight Atticus~~~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Looking for that positive update!!! and praying it will come at any time now!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was sooo hoping for an update. I thought the pyschic would be calling back long before now. I hope the pyschic had some good information adn Jennifer & Ken are acting on it. Maybe that is why we haven't heard anything yet? rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: for a positve outcome.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

No news yet?


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Also waiting for an update...... rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I left the office about 1 1/2 hours ago and heard from Jennifer just before I left. She was still waiting to be called back by the psychic. She should have received a call between 6:30-7:00 p.m. MT. I'm hoping that the psychic had something to offer and that Jennifer and Ken are out pursuing the info.

Or -- Ken was flying over agin later this afternoon and maybe he saw something that they're cheking out. 

I'm praying that this is the case. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

When I got home tonight, we had a Valentine's Day Box from Jennifer, Ken, Rugby and Atticus for the girls. I can't believe that Jennifer was able to sent it with everything that's been going on -- so very sweet. But the note was signed by Rugby and Atticus and I just broke down crying and couldn't stop for more than an hour. It just broke my hear. I know that the girls love Atticus and Rugby but this just broke my heart.

Probably doesn't help that tomorrow is the 3rd anniversary of my Mom's death. 

Well, the girls are running and playing and having a great time, so hopefully I can concentrate on them and stop being so blue. I'm trying to send positive energy and thoughts to Jennifer, Ken and Atticus (and of course little Rugby too who must feel just LOST).

Come on little Atticus -- you must, must, must come home. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Awwwww.....Lynn that must have been poignant. You are such a good friend......


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

How sweet to send you a gift in the middle of thier situation. 
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

God will help you!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Was just checking for an update.... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

just checking for an update...Atticus, please go home...and stay safe little boy...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I left the office about 1 1/2 hours ago and heard from Jennifer just before I left. She was still waiting to be called back by the psychic. She should have received a call between 6:30-7:00 p.m. MT. I'm hoping that the psychic had something to offer and that Jennifer and Ken are out pursuing the info.
> 
> Or -- Ken was flying over agin later this afternoon and maybe he saw something that they're cheking out.
> 
> ...




Lynn hugs to you, I know how hard it is to lose a mom, I'll remember you in my prayers


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

just checking in...praying that Atticus is home soon-safe and sound. rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> note was signed by Rugby and Atticus and I just broke down crying and couldn't stop for more than an hour. It just broke my hear. I know that the girls love Atticus and Rugby but this just broke my heart.[/B]


 :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I've been crying too. let's just think that he was picked up by someone and then soon they would scan him and return him home. anything else is just too painful to think about. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The reading was interesting - I was told that Atticus was alive and that was good news. She also said that Atticus was near a building with dumpsters and outside eating and there was cardboard near the building. Atticus could see something with white circles. People were feeding birds. I wrote some more down but I left it in the truck. I immediately went to the golf course and checked out the dumpsters near there building and outside eating area and I walked all over the golf course - nothing. There was cardboard near the building like she said. It was nice to hear that she still thinks he is alive.

We've checked all of our traps and are both in need of some sleep.

Thank you all for your prayers, positive thoughts and love.

Someone did see him yesterday - so that was positive. Oh, on the positive thoughts and meditation and sending these thoughts to your pup. I'm sending this to Atticus - I keep repeating it over and over in my head (and praying that God will guide him this way) -"Atticus, go in the silver box and you will be safe and mommy will come and get you"

thanks again.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh.. jennifer, thats great news!! you sound so tired... you and ken need to get some rest, stay rested so that you both dont get sick!!! Good luck tomorrow! Atticus will be home soon.. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hopefully there will be another sighting and be picked up and returned home. Atticus come out so mommy and daddy can find you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> -"Atticus, go in the silver box and you will be safe and mommy will come and get you"[/B]


I will continue to focus on this as well maybe if we all focus on that God will lead him to it!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm glad you have some good news. Atticus is never far from my thougts. He'll be home soon.
Take care of yourselves.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

So he was outside eating? At least the little guy is getting some food in him. My heart is breaking. I feel like flying to NM and helping search for him. If I could, I would. I've definitely considered it. I know my hubby would think I was insane, but I feel so terribly helpless. :smcry:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

This kind of makes sense. He must be near a restaurant. maybe he is so hungry that he sniffs food and goes where there is food. I hope someone see him soon rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> I feel like flying to NM and helping search for him. If I could, I would.[/B]


That thought has crossed my mind also and i to feel terribly helpless being here in Florida. I know that Atticus will be home in his nice warm bed soon. Still praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm still praying


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm taking this as a positive....Atticus is still alive and getting food.

Was the psychic able to communicate to him to go in the silver box so he can go home?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, I am so happy she could see him alive! :aktion033: Please Atticus-go to the silver box and mommy and daddy will bring you home safe!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> The reading was interesting - I was told that Atticus was alive and that was good news. She also said that Atticus was near a building with dumpsters and outside eating and there was cardboard near the building. Atticus could see something with white circles. People were feeding birds. I wrote some more down but I left it in the truck. I immediately went to the golf course and checked out the dumpsters near there building and outside eating area and I walked all over the golf course - nothing. There was cardboard near the building like she said. It was nice to hear that she still thinks he is alive.
> 
> We've checked all of our traps and are both in need of some sleep.
> 
> ...


I was just checking in to see if Atticus came home yet, and although he isn't home, it sounds like he could be soon! Sounds like he could be near a supermarket (the cardboard and dumpsters sounds like the back of a supermarket to me). Also, people feeding birds sounds like outside of a McDonald's, when we eat outside of a restaurant like McDonald's we always feed the birds! Attiticus seeing white circles? Maybe he's near a Target. It sounds like he got lost in a populated area. Maybe you could go inside of stores and see if any employees have spotted him. I'm so sorry he's still missing, you must be exhausted with worry. It sounds like he is trying to stay near enough to people to eat, but maybe he's very scared so he's hiding out too. I do pray you find him very, very soon. (The sooner the better!) I'll pray for him tonight (with everyone else of course!) and hopefully by morning he will be home. rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm praying too! This just breaks my heart! I get tears in my eyes everytime we get an update and it doesnt say that he is home! I will continue to pray and send positive thoughts! I cant wait for Atticus to be home safe and sound. I'm going to go and light my daily candle!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

-"Atticus, go in the silver box and you will be safe and mommy will come and get you"


Will add this to my prayer...I know you will find him...it took Searsha three weeks to make it home...but she did...and Atticus will too...I truly believe....


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I cant understand why all the people that have seen him havent picked him up and taken him home or at least to a shelter


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for updating us about the reading Jennifer. I know you're happy to hear that he's alive. That's encouraging that two psychics have seen the same thing about him being by dumpsters. At least you know another place to start setting traps with very yummy treats to entice him. It's also good there's been another spotting of him. Since he's been spotted wandering, he must have gotten out rather than being stolen. This is good, you're getting closer. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you find your baby. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Praying for his safe return home _soon_ rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: I so hope that he will be home soon.

Tina


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great news! Still praying for Atticus to return home. rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There is a psychic forum that one of our members was on today (before the reading) taking about Atticus. She pm'd me and told me that:

2 of the psychics on the forum also said that they saw Atticus by a dumpster near a brick building. Both also said that someone had tried to pick Atticus up and that he snapped at them out of fear. One of pyschics said that it was good that he snapped at them because the person had bad intentions for Attitus.

I'm not always a 100% believer about pyschics, but I do give them the benefit of the doubt. But 3 different, unknown, psychics all getting that Atticus is by a dumpster at a brick building -- now, I must BELIEVE that he is near a dumpster and I think we should contact Waste Management in the morning to get a list of all the commercial dumpsters in the area.

I will do that as soon as I get to the office in the morning. Maybe if we check all the dumpsters, we will find him. :smilie_daumenpos: 

3 psychics all seeing him by a dumpster -- we'll have to start checking out the dumpsters IMMEDIATELY.

Jennifer and Ken -- get some rest so that the dumpster search can begin tomorrow.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think I am going to prayer a little louder and send loud thoughts to atticus...........

PLEASE DEAR GOD HELP SEND ATTICUS HOME!

DEAR ATTICUS GET YOUR BUTT HOME NOW!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am glad the psychic was able to give you some positive insight... I am praying that Atticus comes home soon...please God let him be ok....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> QUOTE





> I feel like flying to NM and helping search for him. If I could, I would.[/B]


That thought has crossed my mind also and i to feel terribly helpless being here in Florida. I know that Atticus will be home in his nice warm bed soon. Still praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: rayer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is how I feel also........


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Still praying for Atticus and thinking of silver boxes and safety for him maybe if we all think of the live traps he will be guided to them rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

Little Atticus...

please please please come home!!!!

im praying for his safe return home!!!

rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been crying for days over Atticus who I adore . The fact that 3 readings gave the same news is very positive . I pray that it will not be long before Atticus comes home :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Praying that he comes home soon!!!! rayer: Do you think the little white circles that he sees are golf balls? Is the dumpster by the golf course and a brick building?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Another idea for white circles could be white round tables. I hope Atticus is found very, very soon.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

or satellite dishes?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> This kind of makes sense. He must be near a restaurant. maybe he is so hungry that he sniffs food and goes where there is food. I hope someone see him soon rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


*
ohh little atticus knows how to get on outside there :thumbsup: he's alive!!! and he will be home soon!!

jipiiieh.

a few years ago someone lost her dog her in the aream after 3-4 weeks he was found and brought back home. he keept eating from the dustbins behind a restaurant to keep going. I bet atticus is doing that. he will be fine. HE WILL BE FINE rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

thank you for wrinting down the readings details jennifer.

all the best to you, and that atticus comes home today.*


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh atticus, please come home soon!!! its a tough life outside and i know you're missing everyone... everyone misses you too!! stay strong and find your way home soon...... 

i keep coming back here... i would give anything for atticus to get home safely....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> The reading was interesting - I was told that Atticus was alive and that was good news. She also said that Atticus was near a building with dumpsters and outside eating and there was cardboard near the building. Atticus could see something with white circles. People were feeding birds. I wrote some more down but I left it in the truck. I immediately went to the golf course and checked out the dumpsters near there building and outside eating area and I walked all over the golf course - nothing. There was cardboard near the building like she said. It was nice to hear that she still thinks he is alive.
> 
> We've checked all of our traps and are both in need of some sleep.
> 
> ...


Is there a Costco around - they are big and have outdoor eating area and big dumpster type of thingy's


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: no wonder I was told that alot has happened since I left, but I did not expect this  :smcry: I had to go through the other posts just to understand better on what was exactly going on, and how did this happen 

I am so sorry Jinnefer :grouphug: I know how it feels when not knowing where your furbaby is exactly, but hey you got some positive thoughts here :grouphug: :grouphug: and alot of rayer: from SM members (you can add me in too)...I'll keep rayer: that Atticus finds his way back to your arms :grouphug: please keep us posted

:grouphug: :grouphug: to you all :grouphug: :grouphug: 

kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No new yet? But atleast what you do have at this point sounds positive. This is so hard, Please Atticus, go into the silver box....please. Is there food in the traps?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep Pat-I believe Jennifer did say there was food and water in the traps.

Praying for you right away this morning Atticus-please, go to the silver box and mommy will give you a great big hug-you're not in trouble-we just miss you and want you home!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Atticus honey-pie, we really need you to go home to your family. They need you. Go to the silver box, call "911", follow your nose home, please. I'll bet Mom might even consider giving you a few minutes before putting you in the bathtub. Please we pray you go home today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wondering if any of the food places of business have outside survelience cameras on? ..or the other area where the access is limited? seems they'd at least have them for security reasons....I wonder if possible they'd allow viewing of the tapes to see if Atticus is spotted on them?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I wasn't able to get on the computer last night so I checked first thing this morning and I'm so disappointed that Atticus isn't home. The news of the reading is very uplifting and I hope it helps to find him soon. This is just so heartbreaking! Like so many of you I'm I can't get this off my mind. 

Lynn, what a wonderful person you are!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

More thoughts on the readings:

White circles... said Atticus could see something with white circles..... could that possibly mean those white landscape stones..maybe near the building/dumpster?

people feeding birds.. any parks areas with ponds where people may be feeding ducks? one where a food place might be nearby as well?

Ok this is a long shot but what about this place: national radio astronomy observatory? loads of white circles there ( satalite dishes)
http://www.nrao.edu/directions/socorro/

Not likely he'd get that far from what I can see on the map BUT if indeed he was taken then got away? though if he's been spotted in that one certai area repeatedly it is likely he is in that area somewhere. Have these sightings all been within a certain radius? if only someone could photograph him even if they can't catch him?
maybe in an ad ask for that... if someone spots him to try to photograph and send via e-mail?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh I had missed the posts about the readings last night. I was sitting here in my office really warm and when I read about the psychics' readings, I had chills from my feet to my head. I am trying not to cry but but for some reason just reading about what the psychics said and reading Jennifer's post just made me want to sob. But my office will open in about one minute and I can't be sitting here crying. 

_"Atticus, go in the silver box and you will be safe and mommy will come and get you."_


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Another thought as to the traps.. any chance of putting some old pieces of worn clothing with your scent on them in the traps?...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Another idea for white circles could be white round tables. I hope Atticus is found very, very soon.[/B]


plates, unbrellas


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I had an utterly sleepless night last night. I kept waking up to thoughts of Atticus huddled by a dumpster and white circles. Each time I woke up to these thoughts, I kept telling the little guy to go to the silver box and mommy would be there to take him home. 

Come on, Atticus, You're a brave boy and you will be home soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh how I pray Atticus could go to the silver box, please, please little boy go there and you will be safe till mummy can come get you rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Click here: NRAO Very Large Array 

When I was looking at the Socorro website a couple of days ago the very first thing I saw was the above pictures ... white circle things - although they may be far - they must be visible from where poor little Atticus is ...

*Atticus - go to the silver box and you will be safe - mommy will come and get you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:smcry: :smcry: *


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Atticus, go in the silver box and you will be safe and mommy will come and get you....Please come home sweet boy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Atticus darling, please go to the silver box. Mommy will find you and all will be well. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Ok this is a long shot but what about this place: national radio astronomy observatory? loads of white circles there ( satalite dishes)
> http://www.nrao.edu/directions/socorro/[/B]


Oh , this is one of the places I emailed the flyer to



> I had an utterly sleepless night last night.[/B]


me too, I woke up every hour

I have a feeling that he will be found today rayer:


----------

